# New Graco 695 making a noise I've never heard?



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Picked up a couple new sprayers; a 490 and a 695. 490 has been working as expected. Both are brand new and had 0 gallons run through them before I got them.



The 695, I sprayed about 5 gallons of ceiling paint through and was done with it. When I went to clean it out, I noticed that it was making some noises I've never heard a sprayer make before when running water through it. I do not remember hearing this noise when I was spraying the paint. 

It makes a rather consistent almost grindy or clanky noise with alongside the sound of the pump. For a bit I thought it was some sort of pressure release, but it doesn't sound like it's meant to make that noise. When spraying at high pressure, every so often it lets out another grindy type noise after periods of continuous spraying, almost like it's building something up and then the noise it is letting it go.. but it doesn't sound right. Spray pattern is fine and its pumping out volume without a hitch. Just.. not a nice sounding noise No idea what they are or if it's normal? Also noticed that if it's idling, it's sometimes slowly losing pressure 25 PSI or so at a time and will have to pump up again every so often. 









here's a 2 minute video of me playing with different pressures holding the trigger down.


the first minute basically shows the sound that i consistently hear, and then at around 1:35 it shows the sound it makes when im holding the trigger at high pressure.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

its the upper packings not a gear or anything its probably ok if it doesn't make that sound with a more viscous fluid like paint


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> its the upper packings not a gear or anything its probably ok if it doesn't make that sound with a more viscous fluid like paint



i might of overreacted a bit since it's an expensive new machine and i'm home bored on a saturday night lol


i just loaded the pump up with TSL and ran it for a bit and the sound is pretty much gone. must of just been really dry when they shipped it. just threw me off because the 490 didnt have it. 



ALL IS WELL


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

It sounds like you are not creating suction, probably because of a stuck ball. Running it too long in this condition will overheat the packings since there is no fluid for lubrication. Once you've gotten the ball free and you are priming again, you may find it will not hold pressure. If that's the case, you did melt the packings and will have to repack the fluid section.


----------

